

Here’s How To Check Whether Your LinkedIn Password Has Been Released - edomain
http://techli.com/2012/06/linkedin-hack-check/

======
assafs
"Some credit cards were stolen during breach of company X; to see if your card
was stolen, please enter your card number, CCV and zip code!"

NEVER give your password to a third party; the only safe recourse is to change
the LinkedIn password immediately, and if you used the same password elsewhere
(tsk, tsk) change it there as well.

------
thrill
A compromise is known to have occurred - the only safe operating assumption is
that all password hashes were obtained.

